# Quinoa a healthy addition to food storage.



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Quinoa in Food Storage | PreparednessMama

while it wont store for the same time as your rice and beans it will still store for a while around 7-8 years and it not only makes a healthy and tasty breakfast it can be used with many things much like rice can. I dont know much about the complete protein stuff people talk about since veganism is not for me lol but quinoa is claimed to be a complete protein.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I store & grow amaranth instead of quinoa. Both are very healthy but amaranth is a bit better from my studies. Also with amaranth, the whole plant can be eaten as the leaves are healthier than spinach. Lots of cultures grow the plant just for the greens. It also is basically a weed, so I find it tops for survival crops as it doesn't need well fertilized soil & can handle drought well. It loves the summer heat. In my case, handling & processing the tiny seed would probably be too much a problem, especially since I grow field corn, so I too would grow it as a summer green.

Never tried growing quinoa.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Quantum Donut , I love quinoa, eat it almost every day in many different ways, it's super versatile, much more than rice, IMHO.
I'd love to try Amaranth, thanks for the heads-up, @******* !

I love Barley these days, will make a giant salad for dinner with lots of raw sunflower & pumpkin seeds, barley, quinoa, walnuts, organic tofu, all kinds of veg, turmeric, cayenne, chili peppers...etc


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> I'd love to try Amaranth, thanks for the heads-up, @******* !


The Mexicans bind popped amaranth with honey and maybe some dried fruit for a sweet, incredibly healthy desert bar. Did you know amaranth can be popped in a skillet like tiny popcorn? You know it was a primary staple for the Aztec?


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

TG said:


> @Quantum Donut , I love quinoa, eat it almost every day in many different ways, it's super versatile, much more than rice, IMHO.
> I'd love to try Amaranth, thanks for the heads-up, @******* !
> 
> I love Barley these days, will make a giant salad for dinner with lots of raw sunflower & pumpkin seeds, barley, quinoa, walnuts, organic tofu, all kinds of veg, turmeric, cayenne, chili peppers...etc


Do you set that outside as bait to lure dinner into range? :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> The Mexicans bind popped amaranth with honey and maybe some dried fruit for a sweet desert bar. Did you know amaranth can be popped in a skillet like tiny popcorn? You know it was a primary staple for the Aztec?


I'll look for it, thank you. 
I don't like sweet food usually, will add it to my salads or if you can recommend simple savoury dishes


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

******* said:


> The Mexicans bind popped amaranth with honey and maybe some dried fruit for a sweet, incredibly healthy desert bar. Did you know amaranth can be popped in a skillet like tiny popcorn? You know it was a primary staple for the Aztec?


That looks pretty good. Wonder if it would make a decent rice crispy type treat?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> I'll look for it, thank you.
> I don't like sweet food usually, will add it to my salads or if you can recommend simple savoury dishes


Try this MEXICAN RANCHERO AMARANTH STEW. Mexican Ranchero Amaranth Stew - Making Thyme for Health


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

White Shadow said:


> That looks pretty good. Wonder if it would make a decent rice crispy type treat?


Never had it myself but it is very popular down there & sold on the streets too. Would be much healthier than rice crispy treats.


----------

